# My son's 2016 Turkey Mount



## r9ptbuck

Finally got my sons 2016 (First Bird)Turkey back. 

Happy with the mount!


----------



## fireline

Very nice


----------



## Shortdrift

Truly unique and beautiful.


----------



## Flathead76

Never seen one done like that. Eventually you might have to get a different plaque that has a shelf to line up beards. Nice mount.


----------



## bobk

Looks real good. The pic of your son is priceless. Bird's as long as him. It's great you take him hunting.


----------



## Lil' Rob

That's nice. Where did you have the mount done?


----------



## r9ptbuck

Lil' Rob said:


> That's nice. Where did you have the mount done?


Thanks!
Mike Petty (Petty's Tru Life Taxidermy).
He did a similar mount for me two years ago. He does a really good job on both deer and birds.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Thanks.


----------

